# First Start of the Clarion Builds 2002's Custom Built M10 Motor



## ClarionBuilds (Oct 31, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uL5qqftYtGA&feature=youtu.be&list=PLElL7AZSOkh8y_mZnrwXjrUmgCT-KlzoZ​
On February 13, 2015, Coupeking fired up the freshly built M10 engine on the Clarion Builds 1974 BMW 2002 for the first time!

9 months ago, we purchased a very tired, but running 1974 BMW 2002. Once the engine was pulled and disassembled, it was completely rebuilt with all new internals. Compression was boosted from 8:1 to 10:1, custom designed CP pistons replaced the factory-original BMW pistons, and factory intake and carburetor were replaced in favor of a custom Ireland engineering dual carburetor intake manifold mated to dual Weber two-barrel side draft carburetors. To expel the gases, we went with a custom mandrel bent header and finished the system off with a beautifully polished Magnaflow exhaust system. The combination ended up effectively adding an additional 60+ horsepower to the rear wheels, making it possible for the motor to deliver a naturally aspirated 140hp+!

Check out the full build here! http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=806014


----------

